

Show HN: CertAlert.Me Free SSL certificate expiration warnings - spo81rty
http://certalert.me

======
spo81rty
At Stackify we use Windows Azure and were taken offline due to their SSL
certificate expiring. A lot of us have had this problem before. Someone
forgets to renew it and all hell breaks loose when it expires. So we searched
for a simple solution to monitor them and couldn't find any. So 24 hours later
we put together our own little free monitoring tool! Enjoy!

